# Ross In Progress



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Friend is doing this one for me. I just told him do whatever...don't know what style of base he's going to use. Anyway, can't wait to get it this spring...he also has a drake mallard, pinnie, drake wigeon and bull can of mine. Will be a full truck when I return...oh yeah a pheasant too.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Looks pretty good.


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

I love how those little guys look. Be sure to post up the finished product, looks great so far!


----------



## wagner24314 (Nov 27, 2007)

looks really nice


----------

